# TTR Horseboxes



## keepsmiling (19 March 2018)

We are considering having a 7.5 tonne box built by TTR horseboxes (Tamworth)or  Tristar (Wales) and wondered if anyone has had any dealings with them. Any insights greatly received. Many thanks.


----------



## Sargey (21 March 2018)

Hi, 

I know a few people with Tristar boxes and all are very happy. 

They will build exactly to your specifications and you can add extras at a later date if required (for example if you want a fitted living in the future but cant afford it right now). They are very well built boxes. The only thing I would say is they are quite relaxed, if you phone and cant speak to the correct person, they might take a week to get back to you! 

I was interested in having a box built by them but they didn't seem too interested in the work as they are so busy at the moment (which is a good sign) but it put me off as I would want something built ASAP and I also like good communication! 

I'm afraid I cannot comment on TTR. 

Hope this helps!


----------



## MissGee (23 March 2018)

Quite randomly I spoke to Tim from TTR yesterday on a work related matter and then ended up talking to him about my box/his builds.  I have to say, I was very impressed, he seemed to know his stuff and was very helpful.  So I would definitely consider using him in the future.


----------



## Red-1 (23 March 2018)

I knew someone with a TriStar box and they were very happy with it. A great workhorse.


----------



## Darkly_Dreaming_Dex (23 March 2018)

Loved my Tristar & am currently looking for another


----------

